# Accidental ingestion of Gentian Violet - should I worry?



## scheelimama (Aug 2, 2003)

I was cleaning out my medicines and I left them for a minute to go to the bathroom (with dh in sight of it) and my toddler got into the gentian violet. She definitely ingested some, but I'm not sure how much. It couldn't have been much, since the bottle is still pretty full, 1/8-1/4 oz. at the most. It says on the bottle to contact poison control immediately if ingested, however I know breastfeeding consultants suggest swabbing it in baby's mouth for thrush, so it can't be too poisonous. What do you all think?


----------



## Mami (Mar 19, 2004)

I would be a little bit concerned. I believe that the reason swabbing in the mouth is considered ok is that only minimal amounts are likely to be ingested, but even a small swig would have me a little worried. My MIL who is a pharmacist in Australia was even shocked that we use it at all, I think it's been banned there. Apparently some studies have linked it to cancer. Not to freak you out







but I would at least call a trusted lactation consultant and get their opinion. I'm sure your babe will be fine but just to be safe.


----------



## johub (Feb 19, 2005)

Poison control is so great and helpful! Dont be afraid to call them first thing with a question like that!
I absolutely lost it when my ds sucked on the end of a spraybottle with diluted pinesol/water in it.
I called poison control and they were just so helpful and reassuring.
No hold times. Free.
Faster and more informative than posting here!


----------



## scheelimama (Aug 2, 2003)

Thanks ladies. I don't think she really got much and she seems fine, so I'm not too worried. We used it for thrush when she was a baby and it caused her to be terribly colicky, so I was afraid we might get an upset stomach or something, but she seems fine. I didn't know if poison control was free or not, but I will definintely keep it in mind for the future.


----------

